# Even Body skin tone



## sephoras girl (Dec 18, 2007)

What products even out the body's skin tone? (especially knees and elbows)


----------



## monniej (Dec 18, 2007)

i don't know about specific products, but i would guess coco butter or shea butter would work well. i like using exfoliating gloves for those rough, discolored areas. knees, elbows, back of the arms, where thighs and tushy meet. all those areas seem to benefit from exfoliation.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Dec 19, 2007)

i say its a mix of exfoliation and a good moisturizer.


----------



## macface (Dec 19, 2007)

coco butter


----------



## monniej (Dec 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Retro-Violet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i say its a mix of exfoliation and a good moisturizer. excellent point!


----------



## newyorlatin (Dec 20, 2007)

Ditto on the CocoButter. It takes a few months but it really works.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Dec 20, 2007)

I've never tried this but on Tyra, she used crisco and then put a sock on her arm and it worked on there.


----------



## sephoras girl (Dec 20, 2007)

No AHA or glycolic acid?


----------



## sephoras girl (Mar 5, 2008)

I've heard that cocoa butter while good for skin doesn't actually improve discolorations all that much.


----------



## monniej (Mar 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *sephoras girl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've heard that cocoa butter while good for skin doesn't actually improve discolorations all that much. have you tried the exfoliating gloves yet? if you're looking for a cream that seems to brighten the skin somewhat i like co bigelow lemon body butter.


----------



## sephoras girl (Mar 5, 2008)

I've never heard of that.


----------



## monniej (Mar 5, 2008)

this is what the look like. they're kind of like a buff puff. they lather up great with shower gel or bar soap and do an amazing job of smoothing out the tone and texture of the skin. these have replaced a washcloth for me. i use them everywhere except my face.


----------



## sephoras girl (Mar 5, 2008)

Cool!

Its looks kinda ruff.

It might break me out.


----------



## monniej (Mar 6, 2008)

my skin is pretty sensitive and i haven't had any problems. i do use natural shower gels, though. i must say that my skin has improved so much with these gloves. lotion glides on and my skin is super soft. they're probably less expensive than aha or glycolic washes. only $5 at cvs.


----------



## sephoras girl (Mar 7, 2008)

Who can resist that price?

5$?

I'm going to keep eye on this..


----------



## LipglossQueen (Mar 12, 2008)

Co-sign on the gloves, I get mine from The Body Shop because I found the cheaper ones were more scratchy...they're brilliant because you can throw them in the wash unlike a loofah.

I agree the key is regular exfolition plus a good skin evening moisturiser like cocoa or shea butter, also I like Origins Modern Friction for The Body scrub; get a SA to try it on you it seriously made my hands two different shades after she gave me the demo! They have a version for the face too.


----------



## sephoras girl (Mar 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *LipglossQueen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Co-sign on the gloves, I get mine from The Body Shop because I found the cheaper ones were more scratchy...they're brilliant because you can throw them in the wash unlike a loofah.
I agree the key is regular exfolition plus a good skin evening moisturiser like cocoa or shea butter, also I like Origins Modern Friction for The Body scrub; get a SA to try it on you it seriously made my hands two different shades after she gave me the demo! They have a version for the face too.

Your hands were 2 different colors?


----------



## LipglossQueen (Mar 12, 2008)

Sorry I tend to ramble on without being clear, it removed the dead skin and it left my hands alot brighter an more even, knuckles were lighter etc...sort of like when you wax for the first time and takes off all the dead skin.

It would be perfect for knees and elbows but as the skin is slightly thicker than my knuckles it may take a bit longer but you see results quickly, like I said they're happy to demo the product so there's no pressure to buy something you may not like.


----------



## sephoras girl (Mar 13, 2008)

I see


----------



## sephoras girl (Mar 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *LipglossQueen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Co-sign on the gloves, I get mine from The Body Shop because I found the cheaper ones were more scratchy...they're brilliant because you can throw them in the wash unlike a loofah.
I agree the key is regular exfolition plus a good skin evening moisturiser like cocoa or shea butter, also I like Origins Modern Friction for The Body scrub; get a SA to try it on you it seriously made my hands two different shades after she gave me the demo! They have a version for the face too.

Any body tried body brushing?


----------



## monniej (Mar 27, 2008)

do you mean dry skin brushing? i use this technique for my back treatments. it does help to exfoliate the skin, but i don't think you'll see results as quickly as some of the other options. maybe using this before your shower would help quite a bit i would think...


----------



## sephoras girl (Mar 27, 2008)

I read a book about all the benefits about it.


----------

